# Hunter Education Traditional Class



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Short notice but for those interested in attending a hunter education traditional class, I will be teaching a course at Sportsman's Warehouse in Provo this week November 16th - 19th (Monday -Thursday). Class runs from 5:30 - 8:30 PM. If your interested you can either email me at [email protected] or you can call or stop by the customer service desk at Sportman's.


----------

